# LGD Spiked Collars?



## BoldViolet

Do any of you keep spiked collars on your LGDs to keep coyotes and wolves from getting to their throats?

Where would I find one for curiosity's sake? (well, and in the future, I'll have LGDs, as it's our dream to move to Wyoming or Montana, and I know they have wolves in some places there)

Aside from some scary-looking contraptions on http://www.turkishdogcollars.com/ and the "fashionable" stuff, I can't come up with a place that sells these.


----------



## Maura

Your typical LGD works by disrupting the wolf or coyote's hunting sequence. Wolf alerts on prey. Wolf circles prey. Wolf continues stalking. Then, leap, grab, and so on. The LGD hears something, or smells the wolf and barks. The barking disrupts the stalking behavior of the wolf. The wolf can't think, "it's only that stupid dog- get lamb". His sequence has been interrupted and he has to start over. Normally, he goes away until the next night. An LGD is not meant to take on a wolf. Most predators do not want to risk getting injured if they can help it, and will not plot to kill the dog so they can eat the lambs.


----------



## BoldViolet

Except that's where the spike collar originated from what I understand - LGD's needed their throats protected from predators. It's also why some breeds (the Caucasian Mountain dog, especially) have their ears cropped - to keep one wolf from grabbing the ear to tilt the head so another can grab the throat.


----------



## KSALguy

if you live in a heavy preditor area you need more than one LGD anyway, a simple spike collar will not stop a wolf, if a wold attacks he has back up and a single LGD would be in a bad fight, basically you need to have enough back up in the way of two or more good working LGDs to make it a good defence, if you have wolf packs to worry about you also have Bear, both of which if it comes to a head on fight would do more damage to the rest of the body that the collor would be a mute point


----------



## Goat Servant

Excellent point KSALguy!:rock:


----------



## wendle

I prefer a microchip for id, and a nylon collar that would release/break if the dog was caught up in brush.


----------



## Shoupie

Spiked collars originated in the middle east and Turkey. The dog would get one after killing a wolf or a lion. They were used as marks of distinction not necessarily protection. I would me more worried about the dog hurting themselves on the spike than injuring a predator with it.


----------



## farmmom

Shoupie said:


> Spiked collars originated in the middle east and Turkey. The dog would get one after killing a wolf or a lion. They were used as marks of distinction not necessarily protection. I would me more worried about the dog hurting themselves on the spike than injuring a predator with it.


The way my LGD and goats pile up to sleep, I'd be afraid the goats could get hurt on it as well.


----------



## BoldViolet

Thanks for clarifying everyone.


----------

